
Show HN: ServerlessFORM – no back end for a simple form needed - w1zeman1p
https://www.serverlessform.com
======
flukus
This is about as severless as "the cloud". There are still server just other
peoples.

That doesn't make it useless, just misleading.

Edit - I guess I should be clear, this was a short rant about the term
"serverless", not the product itself, which looks quite nice for static sites.

~~~
w1zeman1p
Fair point. My goal was to make something so that static sites that need a
simple email or contact form don't need to setup anything serverside.

~~~
Freak_NL
Calling it _serverless_ when there is in fact a server feels weazily though.
That taints your product.

